# Cypripedium parviflorum Newfoundland forms



## toddybear (Jun 25, 2010)

Here are three forms of C. parviflorum we are growing at work (Memorial University Botanical Garden). All were collected in Newfoundland.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like they made the transition from wild to tame very well!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 25, 2010)

Marvellous! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2010)

All are beautiful, but I love the first and last the most.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2010)

wow....


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow!! That first is beautiful!! I've not seen that coloration in the ones i've seen in Minnesota. Very very nice!


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2010)

Love 'em!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the pure yellow one. There aren't very many like that


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice. Is the one in the second photo much smaller than the others? It looks to me like var. makasin, compared to the first photo, which looks like var. pubescens. The third one I would say is also a pubescens.


----------



## toddybear (Jun 27, 2010)

Actually the first one is very small...only 1/3 the height of the other two. Otherwise all have flowers of similar size. I have yet to see the planipetalum form here.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very interesting. I was only talking about the flower, though. Plant height is not an accurate way of distinguishing the varieties. Cypripedium parviflorum is a very complicated species.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2010)

They dont look like the same species at all.


----------

